# Corpse found in freezer after 20 years



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.mercurynews.com/ci_12458956?source=rss


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Wow. That would make a great commercial for the feezer company. 20 years running strong.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

HalloweenZombie said:


> Wow. That would make a great commercial for the freezer company. 20 years running strong.


Sounds like an ad for the Maytag repairman!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

People do some pretty bizarre things.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

lol omg! that's a damn good freezer! :lolkin:


----------

